# Achiote..Poor Mans Saffron



## grommet (Aug 27, 2006)

the colarado indians used it to colour their hair..the mexicans use the paste to marinate their carne asada..the cubans use it in many chicken dishes and soups...has a real pungent taste and adds a beautiful colour to any dish...and is very cheap.. 

you can use the seeds or grind them up in a paste...another way is to infuse oil with the paste mix... 

used more in the orient..in baracoa you can by packets of the paste at the markets..

http://www.cubamaniaks.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1809


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 27, 2006)

Widely used in Venezuelan cooking too. 
Plus it's used to colour cheese!


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 27, 2006)

In the Philippines, it's called achuete.  (I think it's called annato in English?)There's no taste that I can tell and it's mainly used for it's wonderful orange coloring.  It is essential in some popular Filipino dishes like Kare-kare, pancit palabok, sotanghon.  Another application is to add the achuete-infused oil to fried rice to make it more appetizing to the eye.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2006)

afaik, in the u.s. the seeds are called annatto, the ground seeds or oil flavored by the seeds are called achiote or achiote oil, respectively.

i just made an achiote oil recently, then browned some chicken pieces before making arroz con pollo. the chicken and rice took on a really nice color from the seeds, and had a slightly nutty flavor.

thanks for the info and link grommet.

hmmm, i just looked it up and apparently true annato is just a dye or food coloring made from the pulp that surrounds the seed. the seeds themselves are called achiote.
but both terms are fairly interchangeable tho.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2006)

Poor man's saffron is actually tumeric as it's much closer in color to saffron than annatto. With that being said, I love to use annatto to color and flavor both rice and oil.


----------



## Anau (Aug 27, 2006)

There's also something in the Philippines called _kasubha_ that they use like saffron except without any flavor.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

Annato seeds are one of the ingredients in "achiote paste" which is a popular seasoning in Mexican kitchens.  The seeds can be purchased whole or ground and the paste can be made from any one of a number of different recipes.  I purchase the paste at a Mexican grocery store, combine it with orange and lime juice and coat a Boston butt roast, wrap it in banana leaves and slowly roast it.  This is a great variation on "Cochinita Pibil" which is one of Bob's favorite pork dishes.  I do have the annato seeds and plan to grind my own achiote paste one of these days - right now it's easier to use the paste already made.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 29, 2006)

I buy the whole Annato seeds (Achiote Entero) and steep them in oil for rice dishes. I've heard it's better to use olive oil, but I use canola so it doesn't separate in the ice box. I've had a can of paste in the cupboard for a long time and but don't know if I'll get around to using it.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

I am thinking of getting out the achiote paste and going to the mercado for banana leaves, a big ol' pork roast and all the fixin's for cochinita pibil for Sunday's bbq.  yummmmm!


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 29, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I am thinking of getting out the achiote paste and going to the mercado for banana leaves, a big ol' pork roast and all the fixin's for cochinita pibil for Sunday's bbq. yummmmm!


Don't get me wrong. I wasn't disparaging the use of achiote paste, but rather confessing to an area of ignorance. Same is true for banana leaves even though they are available almost across the street. Do you have a Pibil recipe you recommend?


----------



## Constance (Aug 29, 2006)

I've heard of annato, but never the achiote. (almost sounds like a sneeze!) 
It sure does look pretty! 
I was amused at you all talking about banana leaves. We don't see things like that in our markets here. You all are educating me.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

I have one from a Rick Bayless cookbook that I use.  If I have the book here on the boat I'll post it tomorrow.  

I also gave one to BJCotton and he might have it handy - so much of my stuff is packed away.


----------



## grommet (Sep 1, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I am thinking of getting out the achiote paste and going to the mercado for banana leaves, a big ol' pork roast and all the fixin's for cochinita pibil for Sunday's bbq. yummmmm!


 
sounds fantastic Harborwitch having trouble getting hold of the paste here in oz...will have to order it over the web...


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 1, 2006)

This isn't the one from Rick Bayless.  I didn't bring the right book to the boat, but this one is very good too.

Cochinita Pibil
(Pork in Banana Leaves)

    * 1/2 cup achiote paste
    * 8 cloves garlic, peeled & chopped
    * 1/2 cup freshly squeezed orange juice
    * 1/2 cup freshly squeezed grapefruit juice
    * 1/2 cup freshly squeezed lime juice
    * 2 ts cumin seeds
    * 8 dried bay leaves
    * 1/2 ts ground cinnamon
    * 1 ts dried oregano
    * 1 ts salt
    * 2 medium white onions, sliced 1/2 inch thick
    * 2 ts pepper
    * 1 ts Sugar
    * 4 lbs. pork butt, cut in 3 inch cubes
    * 5 roma tomatoes, sliced 1/2 inch thick
    * 2 Squares bitter chocolate, chopped
    * 1 pound banana leaves, softened over a low flame
    * 4 anaheim chiles, roasted, peeled & sliced into strips

In a medium bowl, mash together the achiote paste, garlic, citrus juices, bay leaves, cumin seeds, cinnamon, oregano, salt & pepper with a fork. Add the pork, toss evenly to coat, & marinate in refrigerator for at least 4 hours.

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees.

Heat a dry cast iron skillet over high heat. Char the onion slices until blackened on both sides. Then char the tomato slices on both sides. Reserve.

Line a large baking dish with one layer of banana leaves. Arrange the pork in an even layer and top with charred onions, tomatoes, chilies and all marinade. Cover with banana leaves and wrap the dish tightly in foil.

Bake for at least 3 hours, or until the pork is tender and moist. Remove from oven and let site for 10 minutes. Unwrap and serve with pickled onions and white rice.

8-10 servings


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 1, 2006)

Harborwitch,
Thanks for the recipe!


			
				Harborwitch said:
			
		

> * 1 pound banana leaves, softened over a low flame


Can you elaborate on how to do this exactly.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 1, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> * 1 pound banana leaves, softened over a low flame


This would be done in a pan or griddle heated to low as opposed to directly over open flame. Correct? Or is the point to actually char the leaves somewhat?


----------



## Anau (Sep 1, 2006)

I just quickly hold the leaves over the stove flame a few times until it starts to get soft but not charred.  You can also acheive the same effect by putting the leaves in the microwave.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 2, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> This would be done in a pan or griddle heated to low as opposed to directly over open flame. Correct? Or is the point to actually char leaves somewhat?


When we make "hallacas" over here, the leaves are softened on a large griddle. Never burned or charred, just wilted. I believe they're painted with a thin layer of oil previously, which is then washed off before use. 
Softening the leaves with heat helps to make them more manageable; if you don't they tear and split.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 2, 2006)

It is coloring, but it isn't saffron--which interestingly, is the direction the discussion went.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 2, 2006)

achiote is used extensively all throughout latina america, and gives a wonderful hue to meats and rice dishes, however, it is completely devoid of any flavor that i can detect


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 2, 2006)

A griddle or a comal works great - you just want them wilted not toasted.

This is one recipe for Achiote paste. Found on allrecipes.com  I think, Steven that you are thinking of just the annatto seeds - which have very little flavor - but achiote has a lot of flavor

*INGREDIENTS:*


5 tablespoons achiote (annatto) seeds
2 teaspoons cumin seeds
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
8 whole allspice berries
1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
3 habanero peppers, seeded
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup white vinegar
8 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons salt
5 lemons, juiced
1 teaspoon premium tequila
 
*DIRECTIONS:*


With a spice grinder, grind the annatto seeds, cumin seeds, peppercorns, allspice berries, and cloves to a fine powder.
In a blender or food processor, mix the ground spices, habanero peppers, orange juice, vinegar, garlic, and salt. Blend until smooth. Mix in the lemon juice and tequila.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 3, 2006)

hello harborwitch... i am currently living in central america and was born and raised here so i am very familiar with both achiote and annatto.  i have used it extensively in cooking and purchased local "achiote" and "bijol" and annatto seeds whole and made annatto oil to be used in arroz con pollo and other dishes.  when you provided the recipe above, i became very intriqued at what it was because it wasnt the "achiote" i was used to seeing locally in Panama...  I further did some research and the conclusion is that ACHIOTE is the "bixa orellana" plant of which the annatto seeds come from.  the "achiote" which i spoke of as "devoid of flavor" they sell here in little bottles and it is a bright red watery liquid, which i now know after further research happens to be made by stirring the seeds in water.  my research led me to your "achiote paste" which is different to my "achiote" - this paste you speak of has its origins in Mexico and it is called in spanis*h* "recado rojo" and is a blend of spices that also includes annatto... so these spices is where the flavor you speak of comes from.  It is an originally Mayan blend now strongly associated with the cuisine of the Yucatan peninsula.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you for the additional information - I love learning more about cuisines from Latin America.  They are my favorite cuisines, so varied, fresh, and just amazing.  We have long talked where in Latin America we'd like to retire.  We have friends in Mexico, Brazil, and Costa Rica.  We think we were born in the wrong country!! 

Well off to juice a bunch of citrus and go play with big chunk of piggy, get the black beans on, get the pupusas ready to cook.  Wheeeee a fun day in the boat kitchen!!!!  

Have a great daY!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 3, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> achiote is used extensively all throughout latina america, and gives a wonderful hue to meats and rice dishes, however, it is completely devoid of any flavor that i can detect


 
I've ground the stuff up AND added it to oil and chiles. It has a very subtle, earthy flavour. Not a spice ( in the sense that it doesn't really influence the flavour, unless you use loads of it), but an integral part of many Latin American dishes.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 4, 2006)

The cochinita pibil came out great!  We had lots of lovely munchies - one of our berthers brought beautiful Vietnamese egg rolls, and there were phyllo wrapped bundles of asparagus and peppers.  Lots of lovely food.  It was nice to spend the evening under the stars with great friends, good food and wine.    Did I mention the margaritas????


----------

